# Spouse visa. Self-employed husband documents required



## karlabone (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello everyone!

 I'm really confused about what documents we need to have when I'm applying for my visa hopefully next month. 
He has been self-employed for the last two years. He wasn't paying tax but now he's sorting it out as we need it for the visa. He does meet the £18,600 a year. Also which category do we need to choose?

Please help as we are so confused. He's working all the time so when he has days off I am going to help with what he needs to do.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Read this document carefully. It has all the information regarding what documents to send in Section 9 for Self Employed:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## karlabone (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you !!


----------

